# Fishing near Pick City



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'll be in Hazen on Friday for a wedding but was thinking about maybe sticking around Saturday and shore fishing by Pick City since we'll drive through there on the way home. Any advice on where to go or what to use? Greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

